# iTunes 7 keeps changing "date modified" date!



## vd0t (Jul 14, 2005)

So I organize my songs by date modified (in order of which I downloaded/ripped them). But for some reason when I play a song, iTunes updates the date to the current time/date. Very annoying! It doesn't happen on all songs though, only on some.

As far as I know, nothing is being changed. There are already album art on the songs itself so I know it's loading new ones.

Any ideas?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

The modification is probably in the play count, although that was usually stored in a seperate XML file.


----------



## vd0t (Jul 14, 2005)

It doesn't seem to be the play count because play count is still the same and doesn't happen to all my the music I play.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

vd0t said:


> As far as I know, nothing is being changed. There are already album art on the songs itself so I know it's loading new ones.


iTunes has a new "Info" field called "Album Artist" and that's why some songs are modified. The least painful fix is to:

-go to your music library
-start at the top of the list
-press play
-keep the right arrow key pressed so that iTunes will go to the next song, and the next, and the next... (well you get the idea).
-you might want to get something heavy to hold that right arrow key down for you, if you have a lot of songs :yawn:


----------



## vd0t (Jul 14, 2005)

Yes! That's it.. thanks for figuring that out Bjornbro. Any way to disable this??!!

I don't want iTunes touching my modified dates, even if the order is kept. I want to be able to look up when I downloaded/ripped the songs (just my way of organizing 50GB of music!).


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

vd0t said:


> I want to be able to look up when I downloaded/ripped the songs (just my way of organizing 50GB of music!).


Wouldn't that be the "Date Added" view option?


----------

